
Ask HN: Is superior position at an inferior company better than.? - quotz
Is a superior position at an inferior company better than an inferior position at a superior company? Why ?
======
cimmanom
Depends on what your goals are and what makes one position "superior" to
another and one company "inferior" to another in your mind.

------
bausshf
It depends on what kind of perks you get. If it's just a title, then I'd say
no.

------
dozzie
Depends. Depends on the circumstances.

